# Another new join, eyeing my first vintage bicycle ('59 Corvette)



## Bogey1 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello everyone.  I've been looking off and on for a vintage cruiser to ride for quite awhile.  I've never owned a bike that wasn't brand new, so this is uncharted territory.  The bike I'm currently eyeing is advertized as a '59 Corvette.  His asking price is $220.  

From the ad:

"FOR SALE IS A 1959 VINTAGE SCHWINN MENS CORVETTE 3 SPEED - BUILT JANUARY 12 1959 - COMPLETE NICE SOLID BIKE - ORIGINAL ALUMINUM FRONT RATRAP RACK & LATER CHROME REAR RACK - GREAT SHAPE FOR THE YEAR BUT FAR FROM MINT - "

Looking at the pictures, I'd say it's missing the front headlight.  I'm wondering if that rear light is original? There's a lot of paint missing from the top of the chain guard, but all in all it looks pretty nice, I think.  Needs some whitewalls at least.  What do you guys say? Is this a good price? Anything look out of place?  I've been poring over this forum and am learning fast, but I have a long way to go.  Any advice would be appreciated!

Cheers.

Bogey1


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 21, 2012)

Overall looks pretty correct except as you note headlight is missing and rear rack is an add on as well as rear light. The rear reflector looks like it was painted silver and I question the seat--this looks like an earlier model seat but the experts will weigh in I'm sure. It originaly came with Schwinn Westwind white walls which can be found. I'd probably point out the innacuracies/missing parts and try to get this for about $175 if you really wanted it. Jus my 2c. V/r Shawn


----------



## vincev (Aug 21, 2012)

I would go for it.Depending how much you want it the price is right if he wont come down any.


----------



## jpromo (Aug 21, 2012)

Looks like a really nice bike. Condition looks excellent, paint, chrome, decals. '59 was actually the first year that Schwinn featured the classic Mesinger 'S' seat which is what's on the bike. Corvettes never came with the rear carrier but it is Schwinn correct so somebody probably purchased it along with the bike as an add-on. They did come with whitewalls but all the 'vettes I've had have been B/W too.

They make excellent riders and the 3-speed is a nice perk for comfortable distance riding. I'd say the price is good considering the condition and originality. I sold a '58 on ebay in much lesser condition for 250$. I'd say if you want a vintage bike, this Corvette is probably the one  enjoy--and welcome to the hobby if you pick it up!


----------



## jd56 (Aug 21, 2012)

My 2 don't look that good.
I just purchased a black 59 vette and have not seen it yet. But, I know it's not as nice condition as this one. I did paid half what the seller is asking and shipping would bring to to the same approx cost.

$200 is a great price. Not much haggling room there at $220, in my opinion. But, I am new to the Schwinn values.


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 22, 2012)

There is something "wrong" with that front rim.

(count the spokes)


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Aug 22, 2012)

*not a bad price*

there is a 62 corvette on the des moines cl right now that looks alot like the one your looking at...he wants 300


----------



## spoker (Aug 22, 2012)

*corvette seat*

220 is a VERY good buy,the seat is correct,they went to 2 rivits in 62,no rivits from63 and later


----------



## Bogey1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Well, I offered $180 earlier today.  We'll see what happens! I hope I didn't insult him, I'd hate to lose out.  I was hoping to have my cruiser before this Prohibition Bike Tour:

http://motorcitybrewtours.com/Bike_Tours_-_Public_and_Private_Motor_City_Bike_&_Brew_Tours.html

Thanks for all the advice... You guys are great!  I'll let you know how it turns out.  

Bogey1


----------



## Bogey1 (Aug 22, 2012)

He accepted $180, I pick it up tomorrow. I feel like a kid at Christmas!


----------



## jpromo (Aug 23, 2012)

Bogey1 said:


> He accepted $180, I pick it up tomorrow. I feel like a kid at Christmas!




Lucky dog! I would have even jumped at that price, and you're metro Detroit too. Great find 

And that prohibition bike tour sounds awesome. I wasn't able to go but Detroit hosted a tweed ride last fall I'll definitely be checking out this year.


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 23, 2012)

GOOD DEAL!

Welcome to the Club.

This is how the addiction starts...(heh)


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 23, 2012)

I predict it WILL multiply like rabbits! ^


----------



## oskisan (Aug 23, 2012)

great score... you got yourself a really nice, clean bike! Congrats!

Never can have too many bikes...


----------



## silvercreek (Aug 23, 2012)

Bogey1 said:


> He accepted $180, I pick it up tomorrow. I feel like a kid at Christmas!




Good for you! Lets see pictures when you get it home and cleaned up.


----------



## spoker (Aug 23, 2012)

*corvette first find*

and now it begins,thrift stores,alley crusin,swap meets ebay,craigs list,etc welcome to the hobby


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 24, 2012)

Awesome! Now get some whitewalls on there stat!  I only paid $2.50 for my 1956 Corvette. Of course, that was in 1980!


----------



## Bogey1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words. I'll include pics, but I've been too busy riding!  Now she's in the shop for an overhaul.  There was a knock in the rear hub, but I should have it back by tomorrow (with whitewalls .  

You were right about this bike thing becoming a problem, too. I've been scouring the Internet for the appropriate white head badge with red letters. I've also been trying to figure out how to restore my saddle.  Easier said than done, it seems.  Need the headlight, too. Soon my 'cheap' bike won't be isn't so cheap! Wouldn't trade it though...


----------



## cptnhwdy69 (Aug 28, 2012)

Bogey1 said:


> Hello everyone.  I've been looking off and on for a vintage cruiser to ride for quite awhile.  I've never owned a bike that wasn't brand new, so this is uncharted territory.  The bike I'm currently eyeing is advertized as a '59 Corvette.  His asking price is $220.
> 
> From the ad:
> 
> ...




Very nice bike and in amazing shape.Hopefully you will leave it just as you got it in original condition.It will always hold its value,where,if you paint it etc it will drop to like half right away.All seems to be original where light and back rack would have been an assesory.I was looking at an amazing 1966 corvette lol that looked so original and factory made/painted.Little did the seller know,I do have some Schwinn knowledge and realized that vettes were only made till 1965.So I had to pass it up,knowing it was originaly a Typhoon or Tiger.As Tigers are alot more uncommon,I realized it was prob a Typhoon.Almost got me=[lol


----------



## how (Aug 28, 2012)

bike is worth that all day long,,,but it is not a 59..I believe it is a 62 it is 60 to 63 for sure


----------



## spoker (Aug 28, 2012)

*new vette*

the 62 had a 2 rivit seat and the last year for coevettes with long strips on fork was 1960,nice bike


----------



## Bogey1 (Aug 29, 2012)

My bike is finished with the overhaul and i'll pick her up tomorrow.  The guy at the shop says he's been collecting schwinns for 30 years and he's never seen a corvette with 24X 1 3/4 tires before. He said you could get them from the factory in that size, but most were 26"ers. Is it rare like this guy says? I wonder why someone might order a smaller tire size? Either way, I found a set on eBay and they're inbound! Pics to come.


----------



## Bogey1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Here are some pics... still waiting on the whitewalls! She rides like a dream.  The mechanics said the grease in the hubs had the consistency of hardened glue. Sorry some of the pics are upside down...need to work on my photo editing skills...


----------



## Stingman (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice buy for that price! I'd pick that up tomorrow and wouldn't hesitate! I had a nice 61 that wasn't as nice as and it sold for more than that. Corvette's are classic and always turn heads! Welcome to the hobby!


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 3, 2012)

I would say your new Corvette is pretty rare in that condition for being a 24". You have the smaller version if it's riding on the 24" wheels and I don't see that many around. The Corvette was offered in two sizes, the 24" and the 26" models.


----------



## oskisan (Sep 3, 2012)

sweet... Nice score man! If you are anything like the rest of us, then this is probably the first of many to follow...


----------



## vincev (Sep 3, 2012)

thumbs up,good price


----------

